# Canon Powershot?



## cathypodd

Does anyone else have a Canon Powershot that have been able to take good pics of their fish?
I've been playing around with it forever, but just not getting the results I would like. Please let me know if you have any tips!


----------



## herefishy

It's a fair/good entry level digital camera. For outstanding, and I mean professional quality pics, a digital slr camera is what you want. But, they are hard to carry in your pocket for those "quick, essence of the moment" shots. I have three cameras. Momma carries a small Olympus FE-230 in her purse and I have an Olympus FE-210 to carry around. Both are rather inexpensive digital personal cameras. How expensive/inexpensive a camera's price may be is all relative to the amount of money one has to spend.

Our SLR cost much more than I wanted to spend. It is a Canon EOS Rebel 450d. The camera wasn't all that bad in price but the accessories and extra lenses quickly pushed the price up drastically. All in all a good camera, very user friendly.

It's all about the quality of the camera and its lenses, usually measured, for the consumer, in megapixals. The higher the megapixels, the higher quality of the picture. Some cameras are also better suited for macros. You may want to do bit of experimenting with the settings on your camera. 

And, if you haven't already, read your owners manual about 5X. Memorize it if you have to. If you are like me and you have that "Owner's manual? I don't need no owner's manual" mentality, you would be surprised with what you can find out that you really don't know.

I have also found that the program that one uses to download, process, and "doctor(fix)" the photos does make a difference. I use so many programs that I can't recall which I like the best. Been a whille since I took and processed any. 

I have also noticed that when I installed a new graphics card, picture quality greatly improved from all three cameras. Especially my photo sharing files. I got my graphics card on EBAY for about $80. It is an nVidia GeForce 8600GTS. This card may not be compatible with your computer, just call your computer's manufacturer to find out. They are usually pretty nice, and very knowledgeable folks.

I hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## cathypodd

Thanks Bob!
I'm really not in the market for a new camera. I've read a little bit on the macro functions and all that, but just wondered if anyone who had my camera had played more with it than I have.
My husband and I are both graphic designers so we have mac pros with tons of great programs on them, so I know how to cheat, but I was hoping I wouldn't have to :lol:





herefishy said:


> It's a fair/good entry level digital camera. For outstanding, and I mean professional quality pics, a digital slr camera is what you want. But, they are hard to carry in your pocket for those "quick, essence of the moment" shots. I have three cameras. Momma carries a small Olympus FE-230 in her purse and I have an Olympus FE-210 to carry around. Both are rather inexpensive digital personal cameras. How expensive/inexpensive a camera's price may be is all relative to the amount of money one has to spend.
> 
> Our SLR cost much more than I wanted to spend. It is a Canon EOS Rebel 450d. The camera wasn't all that bad in price but the accessories and extra lenses quickly pushed the price up drastically. All in all a good camera, very user friendly.
> 
> It's all about the quality of the camera and its lenses, usually measured, for the consumer, in megapixals. The higher the megapixels, the higher quality of the picture. Some cameras are also better suited for macros. You may want to do bit of experimenting with the settings on your camera.
> 
> And, if you haven't already, read your owners manual about 5X. Memorize it if you have to. If you are like me and you have that "Owner's manual? I don't need no owner's manual" mentality, you would be surprised with what you can find out that you really don't know.
> 
> I have also found that the program that one uses to download, process, and "doctor(fix)" the photos does make a difference. I use so many programs that I can't recall which I like the best. Been a whille since I took and processed any.
> 
> I have also noticed that when I installed a new graphics card, picture quality greatly improved from all three cameras. Especially my photo sharing files. I got my graphics card on EBAY for about $80. It is an nVidia GeForce 8600GTS. This card may not be compatible with your computer, just call your computer's manufacturer to find out. They are usually pretty nice, and very knowledgeable folks.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Bob


----------



## finsNfur

I have the Canon Powershot G7. I hate trying to take pictures of my fish with it! Hate it! The aquarium function is totally useless as far as I am concerned. I have spent literally hours taking hundreds of pics of my fish, and have maybe 3-4 that I'm pleased with. Right now the best luck I have is putting it on SCN and ISN 3200, on macro. What settings have you had luck with? I have read the manual cover to cover, but it might as well be another language.


----------



## coldplaying

finsNfur said:


> I have the Canon Powershot G7. I hate trying to take pictures of my fish with it! Hate it! The aquarium function is totally useless as far as I am concerned. I have spent literally hours taking hundreds of pics of my fish, and have maybe 3-4 that I'm pleased with. Right now the best luck I have is putting it on SCN and ISN 3200, on macro. What settings have you had luck with? I have read the manual cover to cover, but it might as well be another language.



lol I was considering getting it. I have a kodak. But some pictures honestly come out grainy. WHY! I hear nikkon is good.


----------



## whitedevil

I use a nikon coolpix s520 and a canon powershot a470 for all my pics, both have their pros and cons, but after playing around with the macro settings the pics come out alot clearer and brighter.


If you get a nikon digi cam for pocket size, get one with the VR lens, I think they all use carl zeiss optiks.


----------



## Mikaila31

I use my parents canon powershot is S1 :|. Its ok, I guess. I took both my avatar and sig. pics using it. It's terrible at any sort of motion though. With fish I just take ALOT of pictures and rely on chance. I delet about 6 pics for every one I keep. I think that cam may be close to dying though, lately there has been ALOT of noise in the pics and lines keep showing up on the video. Just last week it started back on IMG_0001, so we've taken alot of pics with it.

I'm getting a panasonic fz-28 in a few weeks. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Twistersmom

I have the Canon PowerShot sx110. So far I am very happy with it. It replaced My Kodak Easy Share camera. So for me its a big step up.
For taking pictures of my fish, I use the SCN aquarium setting, turn the other lights out in the room, and patiently wait for the fish to be still.
The macro mode helps take better pictures of my snails and shrimp.


----------

